# Should Lack of Concern...Be Concerning



## lostwithin (Jun 23, 2012)

Recently i opened ip to my wife of 12yrs that, while I know I'm loved and more or less appreciated I don't FEEL loved by her. Lack of attention, respect in front if others and sexual needs(sex once every 4-6mo). 

While the discussion was happening, she critizied me again rather than being understanding. 

The next day we had a decent day with our girls, had a "date" where we had goid conversation that was engaging and i kept flirting with her. During the conversation, although i cant recall what led to it, she brought up that she'd talked with her friend about a divorce. It was non confronational topic.

I'm not sure what is more concerning. That I'm not bothered that she's talked to her friend about the idea of divorcing to such detail that she's thought of how she could afford it, doesn't want lawyers, wouldn't take the kids but wouldn't allow me to take them out of state(not that I would).... or..... I'm wondering how serious she was about it during the conversation with her friend AND with me. Was she gauging my reaction? Is she hinting something?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like she's more than hinting. She's telling you that she wants a divorce.

Ask her directly about this.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

That sounds like the exact same thing I told my husband 6 or 7 months ago and we've been trying to fix it.... I hope your wife decided to fix it.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

sounds to me that she knows what she wants and is maybe testing you to see your reaction and where you stand on the issue. Good thing is she sounds layed back about it and is willing to talk so id recommend bringing the subject back up and finding out more. let us know how it goes!


----------



## lostwithin (Jun 23, 2012)

I asked her and she said she was using us as an example because her friend's friend was having a very ugly divorce. 

In regards to us, we are working on it. She seems genuine in trying and is being more communicative and loving. But I'm almost feeling fake myself at times and at others, genuine. I'm very confused about many things in my life right now too. 

Thank you for the concern.


----------

